# Vet Visit - Interceptor



## Tonto (Jan 2, 2008)

I took my dog into the vet yesterday, for a worm check and heartworm check. I had seen a white worm in his stool, and wanted him to get checked for Heartworms in preparation for spring. Originally going to be a $50 visit, but ending up being $224.

This is what all they said they had to do:

Internal Parasite check - 15.00
Heartworm test - 31.65
Comprehensive Physical exam- 30.00 (said they had to do that in order to do the heartworm test)

Then they wanted to do his yearly vacinnations. 
Rabies
Bordatella
DHPP Booster - 50.00 for all three

Heartworm and worm check came out negative, though I saw a worm in his stool on two separate days.

They gave me Interceptor for Heartworm prevention
and Drontal worming medicine for tapeworm because they said he probably had it if I saw it - that was $100.00

Just wanted to see what you thought, and if Interceptor is good for heartworm prevention. I see it doesn't take care of fleas and ticks, I will need something separate for that.

What about the drontal - if it came up negative, is there any harm in giving it to him. I know I saw two worms, one was about 2 inches long, and kind of stretched and moved like a rubber band.

He weighed 95lbs, I can still see his waist, but they said to get him down about 5 lbs. He is 19 months.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I use Interceptor on my dogs think its great but for a 6 month pack its $55.00
No it doesn't prevent fleas and ticks I use advantix for that 
april thru October or first frost here and I love the stuff


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

Those prices sound right. Drontal is rather expensive. I've spent $40 on it for a 40 lb dog before. When you seen tapeworm, you usually see the dried up segments around the anus - looks like grains of rice. Not sure that what you saw was tapeworm, but it doesn't hurt to go ahead and use it. 

Interceptor will take care of any other intestinal worms as well. I love interceptor, I've always used it. The other heartworm preventatives that claim to take care of fleas (sentinel) actually only act as a flea birth control of sorts...they don't kill the fleas, just stop them from breeding. I've tried Sentinel, but still had to use a topical flea preventative.


----------



## Tonto (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for your response. Fleas and ticks are a big problem in Alabama, and even though he is strictly an inside dog, we have acreage behind our house that we take him on our daily walks, and he can get covered pretty quick. Already seeing them increase as I brush him daily.

I have seen none of the small things dried up on him, and i brush him daily, but I know I saw a two inch long worm in his stool, and it was moving.


----------



## southerncharm (Feb 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: TontoThank you for your response. Fleas and ticks are a big problem in Alabama, and even though he is strictly an inside dog, we have acreage behind our house that we take him on our daily walks, and he can get covered pretty quick. Already seeing them increase as I brush him daily.
> 
> I have seen none of the small things dried up on him, and i brush him daily, but I know I saw a two inch long worm in his stool, and it was moving.


Did the worm resemble a piece of spaghetti? If so, sounds like a roundworm.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You don't need annual vaccinations, healthier if you don't give them annually. Only rabies needs to be given according to your state lae.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

If you saw a worm in the stool then it was a tape worm and the only way an animal can get tapes is from fleas. Your dog had to have eaten a flea to get the worm. Animals may not shed worms in every stool so the sample you brought in could have turned up negative and been true.
For fleas and ticks try Advantix or Vectra 3D. Sentinal HW medication also takes care of fleas. Frontline is slowly being phased out according to our sales rep. In the mean time, flea comb your dog when he comes in from outside.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I use interceptor for heartworms and comfortis for fleas.


----------

